# Wysong Raw Dog Food



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm wondering if any of you raw feeders have any info on Wysong's TNT Raw Dog Food. It looks interesting and could be a good alternative since it's not a frozen raw. I've been feeding Tori NV for a few years now and am generally pretty happy with it. However, over the years, I've had a number of bags where the medallions appear as though they've thawed some then been re-frozen. I've returned those bags, but it is a hassle I'd rather not deal with. I've also had medallions come with freezer burn. So, I'm thinking since the Wysong is shelf stable and not frozen it would eliminate the thaw/re-freeze and freezer burn issues.

Any info, good or bad, is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, I would think the big difference would be the price. I know NV sells a frieze dried version of their medallions too... But I believe they indicate not for long term feeding, but feel it is great alternative for vacations. But the price of the NV medallions is almost double the price of the frozen. 

the other big difference is you can't alternate proteins. it's just chicken. 
the proteins/fat looks really high...but I suspect that is the difference between raw and freeze dried. 

but there are a bunch of freeze dried raws out there now...stella and chewy's come to mind. 

but...and this is alway what I come back to when i consider something easier and/or cheeper... if it ain't broke....? 

but do let us know if you try it. 

I am pretty sure the architype comes in FD burger shapes too. little tori could probably eat a burger a week so that might be a less expensive way to get it. and Wyson is a great company.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, Missy, I hear ya, "If it ain't broke..." But, I'm frustrated w/NV thaw/re-freeze and freezer burn issues. If it hadn't happened a number of times I wouldn't care. And it seems to be happening more often lately. I complained to our feed store but, they say they come to them in that condition. I'm guessing it happens during the transport of it. Maybe I'll get some Wysong to try. Tori can be a picky thing. She refuses to eat Stella & Chewy's, Primal, and Bravo! raw. NV is definitely her favorite. I rotate her through chicken, lamb, venison and beef (however the beef has given her "yucky" poo a couple of times, so we're off that for awhile ) The organic chicken is her absolute favorite, though


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie, I'll be watching for your report. Tucker sounds like he's got similar issues as Tori...beef seems to give him loose stools, and I rotate him on NV Medallions from chicken, lamb, and occasionally a package of venison, (or was it rabbit?) 

I have to drive two hours one way to get it at all, and I'm sure that it has been frozen/thawed/frozen, also.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, I will also try and find the name of this product I see at our pet store that looked awesome. the boys loved it. it was a freeze dried raw. but the pieces were more nugget sized than medallions. the pet store says people love it. 

And I hear you on the frozen thing.... I am in a funny situation with that. A friend of mine, has started a pet food delivery service. she does it mostly to keep her 3 dogs, 3 cats, 3 horses and chickens in pet food at a reasonable rate. But she needs to meet a monthly balance so I have agreed to buy from her and it is a tiny bit less expensive for me too...but I like going to the store and feeling the bags myself. And I totally notice the difference in consistency from different pet stores...but there is store that has enough volume that the bags are pretty consistently good. but she is my friend. 

on the NV beef thing... I stopped feeding it out of laziness, cause it takes longer to defrost and is harder to cut up half frozen-- and since Jasper has been getting only chicken his poops and tear stains have never been better. 

awww. Just like the old days...food and poop talk!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

We used to feed Ricky NV frozen raw but got concerned about freezer burn...

Now we buy our own meat and make 3oz meatballs. Then we individually rap & freeze them. When we're ready to feed we mix Wysong's Call Of The Wild "is a supplement that's designed to balance a fresh meat diet
http://www.wysong.net/products/cotw-dog-cat-supplement.php


----------

